# a laptop cum tablet



## silverdigital (Jun 3, 2012)

i want to buy a tablet for my college use.. so that i can take notes 
i can buy a galaxy tab but can it do multitasking like open a calculator, enter equations & handwritten text (i dont expect OCR on it). the hardware should be ppowerful like intel atom or tegra 2/3. what price range  to expect and some model names. thanks in advance.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 3, 2012)

Get this: Acer Iconia 10 inch Touch Screen Tablet with Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium . Buy Best Acer Iconia 10 inch Touch Screen Tablet with Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium at Lowest Price Online

Acts as a Tablet cum Lappy. Has a docking keyboard and comes with 2GB DDR3 RAM and 32GB SSD.


----------



## silverdigital (Jun 3, 2012)

any other options.... are android tablets like galaxy tab 2 good enough for me?


----------



## sarthak (Jun 3, 2012)

Better wait for Galaxy Note 10.1


----------



## silverdigital (Jun 4, 2012)

any products from sony, asus, lenovo, 
are android honycomb or ics tablets good enough for multitasking, 
are required  apps available for them.


----------



## Shah (Jun 4, 2012)

My suggestion would be Samsung Series 7. But it is a bit costly, retailing at around 1L.


----------



## techkens (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes you can use for online education and inter business also, tablet is best for surfing your data in college and easy to carry and notebook is best for relaxing in home.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 14, 2012)

ASUS Transformer !!


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> ASUS Transformer !!



+1 on that


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 15, 2012)

Its Perfect for you !!
 [YOUTUBE]Nc9-xzqlvc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Theodre (Jun 15, 2012)

Time to wait??? I hope the Lenovo ideapad yoga ultrabook (lap+tablet) Is worth a look Not to be released until Windows 8 release


----------



## Charley (Jun 16, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> ASUS Transformer !!



What is the price ?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

Very cosly India, around 40-45k.
But available in US for 400-500 USD


----------

